# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  Andrew, the liquid handling pipetting robot, Andrew Alliance SA, Geneva, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Andrew Alliance SA

Home page - andrewalliance.com/pipetting-robot

Liquid handling robot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Pipette with Andrew, the liquid handler robot using conventional pipettes

 Published on Aug 14, 2012




> pipette without hands? Now, it's possible. Video of Andrew, the first hands-free pipetting robot and the first portable liquid handling workstation in the world. Taking reproducibility to a manual pipette, and saving pain and health issues to users in laboratories.

----------


## Airicist

Andrew, the liquid handling robot 

 Published on Mar 12, 2014




> Andrew, from Andrew Alliance, is the unique liquid handling robot using manual pipettes.

----------

